# Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix



## MotoLegends (Jan 3, 2013)

Greetings VWVortex.com!!

Have the normal instrument cluster warning sounds disappeared from your Audi Q7? 

Can you no longer hear the turn signals 'blink' when activated? 

Can you no longer hear the -

- Seat belt warning chime
- Door open warning chime
- Frost warning chime
- Headlight warning chime
- Key-in-ignition warning chime 

Or, can you no longer hear any of the various other audible warning chimes and sounds normally generated by the Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster? 

If not, then it is *very likely* that the *Instrument Cluster Speaker* has failed in your Audi Q7.

*********************************

****WARNING*** - DO NOT let the Audi Dealer Service Department, or the local Independent Audi Service Facility, convince you that, if your Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker has failed, the ENTIRE instrument cluster MUST be replaced and reprogrammed – at a cost of US$1,000 or more!!*

*********************************

We are pleased to now offer to VWVoretex.com members an *IMPROVED* *Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix Package!*

Anyone comfortable with changing the oil in a vehicle can *EASILY* accomplish the Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix *IN LESS THAN ONE HOUR* for *LESS THAN US$100.00!!*

Our *Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix Package* fits *ALL MODEL YEARS *of Audi Q7 – European or North American versions.

The *Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix Package* that we offer includes an improved revision of the *EXACT* German Original Equipment speaker as supplied by the original German OE parts supplier. The replacement speaker we now offer features an improved speaker cone material that will better-resist the road vibration and material friction that caused the original instrument cluster speaker to fail. 

The replacement speaker we offer in our *Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix Package* fits the Audi Q7 instrument cluster *EXACTLY *as the original failed OE speaker and includes the *CORRECT* polarized wiring harness and instrument cluster power connector for easy installation. 

No more digging around for a replacement speaker – lifted from a child's toy hoping it will fit – and cutting and soldering delicate electrical wiring in a futile effort to replace a failed Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker!!

Our *Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix Package* also includes detailed, step-by-step, color pictorial instructions that walk you through the complete *Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix* process: removal of the instrument cluster, opening the instrument cluster housing, locating, removing and replacing the failed instrument cluster speaker, and the replacement of the instrument cluster. 

With our *Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix Package* the *Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix* process is fairly simple and easy to achieve with common automotive shop tools: straight and Phillips screwdrivers, Torx® drivers - and the unique plastic pry tool that we include in our package to ensure easy, no-damage removal of the plastic trim pieces surrounding the instrument cluster. 

If your Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker has failed - or is about to fail as indicated by audible 'buzzing' emanating from the instrument cluster and or intermittent warning sounds - it is very important to perform this particular Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix. While it may be a blessing to eliminate the seat belt warning chime nuisance, when the Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker fails, other important sounds generated by the instrument cluster speaker are also silenced. 
*
BONUS FOR VWVORTEX.COM MEMBERS ONLY* – Our *Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix Package *also includes details on the optional process to affix *NOISE ISOLATORS* to very specific locations on the Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Housing and and plastic trim pieces prior to re-installing the instrument cluster to eliminate the persistent, plastic squeaking and rattling noises that notoriously emanate from the Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster.

If interested in our *Audi Q7 Instrument Cluster Speaker Fix Package* please send a PM or contact us offline for more details on pricing and availability.

Cheers!

Moto


----------

